# Motorhome Parking At Pontcysyllte Aqueduct



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

Next month we're hoping to go to Wales and want to visit the Pontcysyllte Aqueduct on the LLangollen Canal. I understand that there are car parks at both ends of the aqueduct. Does anyone know if there are height restriction barriers on these car parks? If there are is there somewhere near where we can park?

Thanks in advance for your replies.

Keith


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Kieth, 
There's no height barrier to the carpark at the north end of the aquaduct. If you go into street view on the link you can see the entrance clearly. Hope that helps?
Lesley
link
Edit: just checked out the car park at the other end on google and there's no barrier there either.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If you go to the country park at TY Mawr there is a car park and picnic area and there is a walk between the aquaduct and the railway viaduct.
http://www.wrexham.gov.uk/english/leisure_tourism/TyMawrCountryPark.htm


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would like to congratulate Happytraveller/Keith on being able to correctly spell Pontcysyllte.

Just a shame that we can't hear him trying to pronounce it!

It is a magical experience to walk across - not for the faint-hearted if it is very windy though.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Chirk ?*

Hi,
Just completed same walk only from Chirk - We Stayed at the CC site adjoining Chirk Castle and from here you can walk the canal, both aqueduct's and the Chirk tunnel
Regards Ray


----------



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies, they're much appreciated.

Pippin, with the aid of Google and copy and pasting, spelling Pontcysyllte is OK but pronouncing it would be a different matter!

Keith


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Have a go at this:

Pont - a short "o" as in "on"

Kuh - as in "Uh"

Suck - but with a back of the throat "ch" to soften and lengthen the "ck", there is no equivalent sound in English.

Tell - but leave off the "ll", almost an "h" at the end like "teh"

The stress is on the Such

The name of the village at the south end is a bit harder - Froncysyllte.

Vron-kuh-such-te

Most vowels in Welsh are very short, can be lengthened with the little roof (Tô Bach) accent ^.

Practice looking in a mirror - if you spit saying the "ch" then you have got it right!!!


----------



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for your latest post Pippin. I'm afraid my linguistic skills leave a lot to be desired but your info. will be very useful if I'm stuck. Keith


----------

